# Getting a new pack



## icantthinkofausername (Feb 7, 2014)

So I'm looking at getting a new u.s. made bag for hiking and camping I'm thinking of choosing between a fire force tactical (the non military styled three day pack)or an old medium alice pack does anyone know much about ither. And can you wear the waist strap on an alice pack without the frame.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

An ALICE with the frame used to be very cheap on eBay - I don't know what they sell for now. They hold a LOT.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Dad bought an ALICE pack and frame years ago and it's been sitting in the shop ever since. I have looked at the ILBE and a couple of the other surplus pack options. I ended up with an Eberlestock G4 Operator. Opticsplanet runs pretty good sales on them every once in a while.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Alice packs are good for what they were designed for, but they aren't a great hiking or camping pack. If that is what you want it for, Kelty makes a good pack, check at REI, they have some pretty good ones, and you can usually find some deals on clearance. Get a pack made for what you need it for, which is probably load carrying, comfortably, and durability.

No, you can't use the waist belt on an Alice pack with out the frame, without doing some kind of engineering. At least in my day, anyway.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

ALICE is out as far as comfort goes. I dont mind carrying stuff in one but not for hiking.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I like the small alice for overnight fishing hikes because it sits high enough up for me to wade through deeper water without getting anything wet. Just for hiking and camping look at rei. They have lots of good ones. Kelty is great for light. If you don't mind dropping some coin check out kifaru. Great camping/hunting/hiking gear that's light weight and their tactical stuff has bags that can double as bob that will survive anything without having to be replaced.


----------



## DFrost (Jan 12, 2014)

I've always gotten good use out of my alice packs. (I have three)
I paid approx. $40 for med. packs and $80 or $90 for the large w/ frame. (my current BoB)
Yes, you can attach a waist belt w/o a frame (I'm willing to do a lot of "engineering" to my equipment to save $50 or more ;-)
In order to improve comfort over long humps, extra care must be taken in how the bag is packed when used w/o the frame. Just keep in mind that you are packing a frameless (no internal or external frame) and you will find lots of tips on packing this bag for a comfortable hike. I wouldn't dismiss the use of the frame completely, however, as it adds even more flexibility to the system when you add the pack frame shelf. (approx. $10 or $20) This is especially true when using the alice system for bugging out.
Personally, the large pack with frame and shelf are the most durable, flexible and reliable system available to the budget-conscious prepper today.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I still use an alice pack. I upgraded the straps an waist belt. Made a world a difference. Thin bein, try out the different ones ta see what suits ya.


----------

